# Handmade Betta Tshirts -Photo Heavy-



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I created the design, made a printing screen, and handprinted each of these shirts/prints! Hope you like.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I want one!!! xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

me too!!!!  that's so awesome


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Fun!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

How do you print them?They're awesome!I always wonder how people print the picture on them!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Much like transfering a decal. We did it in school with a fnacy machine that pressed down and transfered the "decal" or silk screen. But, you can also do it via clothing iron, without using the steam.  Or that's how I do it xD


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's so cool!!!


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

WOW!! You should sell those! I'd kill for a betta tank top like that!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..was just posting how someone could make Betta Merchandise..and do a whole line of CT, and HM and VT on Mouse pads, coffe mugs, and stationary, and so many other things..I was recently looking for T shirts, or the like, book bags, with some bling..yea do that in a girl style and bling it up!!! would be so cool


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Or waht about the Spray Art..not sure exactly what it's called (real popular at the beaches) Love that would be awsum for a Betta design in that form!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok, just found out..Airbrush..and if someone could do that..with a specific type of design, and have em custom made..or if that is too complicated, just work on each tail type..it would be so different, and very cool..and I am sure we would all be in line wanting one..


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

You could even raise betta awareness like that o.o Omg...I want ooone! I loved the one in the 5th picture


----------

